# Old School Goodies (Not mine)



## Alex84 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Sony*

CDX-91 *(NIB)*

Sony Mobile ES CDX 91ONLY XES Old School New Mint RARE Optical Digital Out | eBay


CDX-C910 *(NIB)*

Sony Mobile ES CDX C910 XES Old School New Mint RARE Digital Out w XA D211 | eBay


*Velodyne*


DF12SC *(NIB)*

Velodyne DF12SC Yes The Model Is Right Old School New Mint Vintage RARE | eBay


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

Some cool stuff, but those are crackhead prices.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Lord, and I thought he was a bit high on the Cyclone...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Hig is not the word, I got a nosebleed after tapping on that link. WTH ???????


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

WHen people see high prices like that, then see an OFFER feature, I tell you what people do....... hit the back button.
Its an insult to peoples intelligence.
What also happens is, Im sure he will get offers but they will be low and that low price is a message saying " If you disrespect me I disrespect you"
Im sure we will see these items re-listed over and over for a while.

Yea they are nice items but playing that game of " Lets see who is stupid enough to take the bait and BIN" is just lame and ruins the whole ebay experience.


----------



## Alex84 (Sep 3, 2009)

Now, I guess, It's Better

Sony Mobile ES CDX C910 XES Old School New Mint Changer and TV Tunner w LCD | eBay


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The guy selling that deck is a long time friend of mine...really great guy.




Alex84 said:


> Now, I guess, It's Better
> 
> Sony Mobile ES CDX C910 XES Old School New Mint Changer and TV Tunner w LCD | eBay


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Still rediculously high price though...


----------

